# Key Post: List of Holiday Review Sites.



## coininban1 (7 Apr 2004)

www.holiday-truth.com/

I would like to recommend the above site to any would be travellers.  There are question and answers sections for  countries as well as reviews of accomodation.  I found it a brilliant site for queries and comments - hope it helps you all.

_Title/link edited by sueellen_


----------



## temptedd (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: www.holiday-truth.com*

Looks like it could be a good site in a year or two. I found it was very sparse on details about hotels or resorts I was interested in.


----------



## sueellen (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: www.holiday-truth.com*

The following is probably better:


Probably around longer.


----------



## coininban1 (7 Apr 2004)

*www.holiday-truth.com*

Its been around several years though mainly more popular with British travellers. Thanks to it I managed to get a major problem I had with an Irish tour operator sorted out.  Also that Holidays Uncovered site that you suggest omits places like Eastern Europe.  Prague, so popular, where are you?  The great thing about Holiday-truths is that you, the would be traveller, can ask a question and some know it all, maybe even from this site, is sure to have an anwer.   The other site just gives reviews of accomodation but doesn't answer particular questions.   Many people coming back don't bother to review their holiday - thats why some accomodation is not listed.  This particularly applies to accomodation used by Irish travellers - they rarely forward reviews it seems!  Too hungover after the holiday I wonder?  I am sure many many of the questions asked in this forum would be answered comprehensively by this site.  Amazed you don't find it any use!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyday (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: www.holiday-truth.com*

I find  pretty good for reviews of particular hotels. It seems to be mostly, but not exclusively US users.


----------



## Elcato (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: www.holiday-truth.com*

 the holidays uncovered site.


----------



## sueellen (7 Apr 2004)

*holiday sites*

The best holiday site I have found is www.fodors.com/.  So far I have only used the Europe Forum.  You can post questions and will always receive helpful answers and comments.  If you enter the name of the destination you are interested in, say "Prague",  you can read through all previous threads that had any mention of Prague.  It is an invaluable site for holiday planning.  

_Edited by sueellen to fix link_


----------



## sueellen (7 Apr 2004)

*Re  www.holiday-truth.com*

Another few


www.dooyoo.co.uk/product/27276.html
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## sueellen (20 Apr 2004)

*holiday sites*

 - definitely the best I've come across for package holiday reviews...


----------



## sueellen (20 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>List of Holiday Review Sites for non-package hol*

*Posted by Cobalt elsewhere:*

Try [broken link removed] for reviews of non-package holidays. It's a bit of a pain that the top half of most pages is occupied by sponsored links and hotel booking forms, but scroll down for the real info. Thousands of comments, recommendations and photos from ordinary travellers. Look at the pages for Ireland or somewhere else you know well to get a feel for how good/bad the info is. (Of course, it's all from different individuals so the standard varies a lot, but there are so many entries that overall you're bound to find something useful.)


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 May 2008)

Another www.holidaywatchdog.com


----------

